

Ouch: mEgo Gets Kicked Out Of Demo - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/24/ouchmego-gets-kicked-out-of-demo/

======
dfranke
Wow, they kicked them out of the conference, and then refused to refund $18k?
Unless their contract very explicitly lets them do that, I hope mEgo sues for
conversion and cleans up.

~~~
henning
It was morally/ethically wrong to not refund the money if not a breach of
contract, but then again I think mEgo is getting publicity you can't buy. I
hadn't heard of them before this.

~~~
dfranke
The audience is probably too small and homogeneous to be worth very much. See
<http://redeye.firstround.com/2006/05/53651.html>.

------
vlad
Great unanswered question in the comments:

"I just wonder though... Mike, the same rules were on for TC40 - you had to
launch at the conference right? So if someone had blatantly broken the rules
and demo'd at another conference, would you have kicked them?"

